# Lionel F3 desiel motor replacement question



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello, I am doing well, my F3 not so good. I have been messing around with the engine on my Lionel F3 deseil for months (part number on truck 8250-125).

I am throwing in the towel. It's a goner. It works 1/2 the time without a load on truck, other 1/2 no go. It all started when running without the shell on. It fell of the layout and I caught it by the E-unit wiring. I resoldered the wires I pulled off, replaced brushes, gears, etc, no luck.

At this point I am looking at replacement options. Can you get replacement motorized trucks? Can I replace with a better motor?

If anyone has been in my shoes, I would appreachate how you resolved. Thanks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

First run the motor without the e unit. Or is it DC? Is the e unit an electrical board?

If this is modern which supplement is it in?

That will tell you ,the compatable engines with that part number to get one used.

Lionel may have it in stock.
I am not sure about part dealers with modern parts. They carry some.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see tons of F3 motors on eBay, so that's another place you can check. You might get a good deal...


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been messing around with this motor for months. It's getting so bad I can't sleep thinking about it.

It has a stand alone E-unit that appers to function. Attempted to jumper out the E-unit, but no luck. The motor hums like a champ, just won't rotate. Took all the drive wheels and gears out and still won't run correct. Extreamly fustrating!

70's vintage engine. Found relacement deseils for $50 Ebay. May be better to put money toward a more powerfull engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm still not totally convinced you have a motor issue that can't be resolved.

Does the motor rotate freely?
Did you check the commutator sections to see if crud is between them?
Did you check continuity between each commutator section to see if there's an open?
Did you check the continuity of the field coil?
Did you clean the commutator face and make sure the brushes are good and have good contact in the brush holders?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am confused. Does it spin at all? You said it worked some of the time.

Do you have a voltmeter?

The cab number??

I like to know exactly the item ( that period is the worst) and information is needed on what to troubleshoot.

Just give us good information and pictures if you can. The 70's F-3 takes a black or silver assy. 8555-150 or 8652-150

One try is twisting the brush plate clockwise when tigtening the brush plate. If it works the bushings are worn for the motor, It means it was ran a lot to be worn out.

The 70's F-3 is on page 1-9 or (41 acrobat reader)of the 1-9 supplement. but the cab number is needed to verify the index.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, we have "motor man" on the job here.


----------

